# DNR Reminds Anglers About Bait Restrictions Prior to Free Fishing Weekend



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

As the 2012 Winter Free Fishing Weekend approaches, the Department of Natural Resources reminds anglers that the use of salmon eggs or minnows for bait is restricted in some waters as part of a continuing strategy to slow the spread of viral hemorrhagic septicemia (VHS).

More...


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

steve,

Why do you keep reposting?


----------

